# Leaving for ballymena, meguairs apc



## daffyduck (Apr 6, 2009)

Going to ballymena today. Anywhere I could pick up a gallon of meguiars apc.


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

Where you coming from?


----------



## daffyduck (Apr 6, 2009)

Im coming from ballycastle. Any address I can put into the gps. Dont mind going to coleraine or somewhere like that. 

How much is it usually for a gallon?


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

Sorry no use to you from B'castle direction, megs apc is normally around the £15 or less mark. A quick look on the meguiars site brought up...Carnoisseur - Ballymena as being an official stockist, 65-71 Queen Street, Ballymena, Co. Antrim, Northern Ireland, BT42 2BD.

Clarke


----------



## daffyduck (Apr 6, 2009)

Yea I seen them. Will give them a ring. Belfast are bound to have a stockist that will have it. Would you know anyone there.


----------



## ianking (Jun 6, 2007)

This guy is a friend of mine and also a registered Megs retailer.

He has absolutely everything Meguiars.

DJF Graphics & Co
46 Cromkill Road
Ballymena, 
County Antrim, 
Northern Ireland
BT42 2JR 
028 2564 4333


----------



## daffyduck (Apr 6, 2009)

Is this a shop or his home address. Just asking as if its his house I think I should phone him first.


----------



## ianking (Jun 6, 2007)

They have a unit that is at the house. He works from home. 
Yes call first as he is often away delivering stuff at local car dealerships. He will sort you out with megs stuff OK though and will be happy to explain the products. 
Derek Fullerton is his name. Say I recommended you.


----------



## weemax (Sep 30, 2008)

derek is a sound fella


----------



## johnboy (Aug 10, 2008)

billyt does some of the megs detailing range


----------



## daffyduck (Apr 6, 2009)

Got some of Derek. Took me a while to find it but they were very helpful with directions.

£13 for the gallon of megs apc. Good price I thought. Only regret is not buying the megs spray bottle he offered me. I had bought a cheap one the day before and it was terrible.


----------



## Modmedia (Jul 25, 2008)

Derek is a sound guy. I'm always up at his, nearly always miss his house. Just remember to look out for the wee sonic logo lol!


----------



## daffyduck (Apr 6, 2009)

Would Derek be able to supply a g220 or even a kestrel DAS-6 plus pads and polishes.

Is there anywhere you can buy a g220 or das-6 in NI. Id rather buy it in person , get it that day and avoid postage costs.


----------



## rossi007 (Sep 17, 2008)

yeah, they stock g220 "s .. thats where i got mine:thumb:


----------



## daffyduck (Apr 6, 2009)

How much did he charge for the g220 alone.(no polishes, pads).


----------



## BillyT (Jun 22, 2008)

daffyduck said:


> Would Derek be able to supply a g220 or even a kestrel DAS-6 plus pads and polishes.
> 
> Is there anywhere you can buy a g220 or das-6 in NI. Id rather buy it in person , get it that day and avoid postage costs.


i could get you a das-6 if greg (valetpro) has them in stock i am about to put an order in m8


----------



## daffyduck (Apr 6, 2009)

Im getting this as a present so Im just going to go up and get a g220 from Derek, going to give him a ring on tuesday after the bank holiday.

I know das-6 is cheaper but I'd say the g220 will last longer.

Cheers anyway mate.


----------



## ianking (Jun 6, 2007)

daffyduck said:


> Im getting this as a present so Im just going to go up and get a g220 from Derek, going to give him a ring on tuesday after the bank holiday.
> 
> I know das-6 is cheaper but I'd say the g220 will last longer.
> 
> Cheers anyway mate.


I was over at Dereks on Fri as I was over visiting them again. He has G220 in stock.


----------

